

Ask YC: Which companies/products have the best UI/UX? - jasonlbaptiste

Thoughts? Local miami startup, Scrapblog has an awesome ui.
======
laktek
I love the interfaces of 37signals (as many of you would do).. Apart from that
I still love Flickr.

BTW, the admin interface for Wordpress.org by HappyCog would also mark as a
great UI design
(<http://wordpress.org/development/2008/03/wordpress-25-rc2/>).

~~~
rksprst
The wordpress design is great, lots of useful features and easy to use. But
the voice of that guy in the screencast sounds like a sex phone operator or
something, it was a bit freaky.

~~~
laktek
LOL! Actually I also felt the same... Anyway its the voice of Matt Mullenweg,
the creator of WP.

------
ivank
Nothing on the web really satisfies me interface-wise. Some Flash apps come
close, but they break browser keyboard shortcuts. So, desktop apps:
foobar2000, uTorrent, Directory Opus, Thunderbird. Eclipse has a brilliant
drag-and-split arrange, though I wish it was Emacs everywhere else. And
Dropbox's desktop integration (no UI) is great.

------
nilobject
Depends on your definition of best. The sites that tend to be flashy without
purpose I don't like.

Some common sites that I tend to use frequently that the UI never seems to get
in my way: News.YC, Reddit, Facebook, and Twitter.

To me, simplicity is bliss.

------
ljlolel
Github (github.com) is beautiful all around. Git can be complicated, but
github made setting up a repo there so easy that I made several just
yesterday.

~~~
bjclark
Actually, I just saw one of the creators demo it at a ruby conference, and he
couldn't even figure out how to great a pull request on his own app. So, I'm
going to have to say, NOT a great UX there.

------
german
I'm very proud of our UI, <http://prezentit.com/tryit>

~~~
nilobject
At first glance it _looks_ nice, but it doesn't work in Safari :-/

------
nextmoveone
I personally enjoy gmails ui. I like linkedin's as well.

Publictivity looks pretty freaking sweet... can I get access?

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
youre from south florida too?!? drop me an email jason [at] publictivity.com .

------
tx
Picasa (desktop version) and vim. Mac OS X "Settings" dialog (among others)
with real-time feedback.

Nothing on the web comes close to a decent desktop/console speed and usability
yet: most of it is slow, laggy and the keyboard is nearly useless. gMail is a
good exception.

------
edu
I love the iPod UI/UX. For mobile phones Nokia is the best I've tried (I've
not tried the iPhone). Dead-tree books. Analogic watches/clocks. Gmail. Emacs.
Quicksilver. A heavy metal concert. Amazon.

------
mixmax
I like this one: <http://www.asmomarine.com>

Very clean and professional.

Disclaimer: a friend of mine did it.

~~~
mixmax
Did this get modded down because of the design or because a friend of mine did
it?

Not that I mind, I'm just curious as to whether there is someone out there
that dislikes it and why. I have a suspicion that Americans and Europeans
don't quite agree on what is good design.

~~~
aristus
Likely it was because it's not novel, and is fairly pedestrian. People who
care about design have seen thousands like it already. For what it is it's ok.

~~~
mixmax
thanks :-)

------
edw519
Google maps

~~~
Tichy
I must admit I suck at using Google Maps. I don't use it that often, and I
still haven't quite figured out how to zoom in to the place I am looking for.
I would expect to be able to do it with the mouse wheel, but somehow it never
works out quite right. I keep having to use the sliders and occasionally
readjusting the focus.

So I can't give Google Maps a very good rating for usability.

~~~
edw519
I never use the sliders; you're right - they're not very good.

My mouse wheel works great - on several computers. Maybe something wrong with
your mouse?

~~~
Tichy
Ok, now I figured it out: the wheel still puts the focus on the position on
the mouse pointer. I somehow expect it to just zoom into the middle - perhaps
I am used to it from some other software. Now that I know it, I guess my user
experience will be greatly improved ;-)

------
khangtoh
How about <http://www.simplebucket.com> Clean and easy on the eyes ;)

------
dfranke
I'm a fan of the Amarok UX.

------
eibrahim
To me UX is more important than UI, so I vote for Google Reader

------
bmaier
google definitely, igoogle not quite as much but still good

~~~
german
That's funny, I prefer igoogle

------
jasonlbaptiste
oh muxtape is cool.

------
spydez
So UI is 'user interface', but what is UX?

~~~
nilobject
User Experience

------
joshwa
iminlikewithyou is pretty darn awesome. And not minimalist at all--very rich
interaction, and very well done.

------
joshwa
iminlikewithyou is pretty darn awesome. And not minimalist at all--very rich
interaction, and very well done.

~~~
joshwa
argh, sorry about the double post. the buxfer news.yc comment submit doesn't
clear itself when it submits sucessfully.

can someone with delete privs please kill the parent? thanks!

------
meat-eater
flickr is nice. Got me into whole social media thing. Gmail is also very nice.

------
kevinl
desktop: office 2007, web: gmail, server: command line

------
ph0rque
jottit's UX is something I'm in awe of.

------
ashu
www.apple.com

~~~
bjclark
Apple is SUCH a good example of a beautiful UI. Compare it to Dell. They are
able to put you in touch with information beautifully and their search is
probably the best example of live search on the net.

------
xenoterracide
meebo

